# TSA Agents Molest Another Preschooler



## Peter T Davis (Aug 14, 2005)

Fuck everything about the TSA.

http://consumerist.com/2012/04/4-year-old-gets-tsa-pat-down-following-hug-from-grandma.html



> I was forced to set my child down, they brought her into a side room to administer a pat-down, I followed. My sweet four-year-old child was shaking and crying uncontrollably, she did not want to stand still and let strangers touch her... A TSO began repeating that in the past she had "seen a gun in a teddy bear." The TSO seemed utterly convinced my child was concealing a weapon, as if there was no question about it. Worse still, she was treating my daughter like she understood how dangerous this was, as if my daughter was not only a tool in a terrorist plot, but actually in on it. The TSO loomed over my daughter, with an angry grimace on her face, and ordered her to stop crying. When my scared child could not do so, two TSOs called for backup saying "The suspect is not cooperating." The suspect, of course, being a frightened child. They treated my daughter no better than if she had been a terrorist...
> A third TSO arrived to the scene, and showed no more respect than the first two had given. All three were barking orders at my daughter, telling her to stand still and cease crying. When she did not stop crying on command, they demanded we leave the airport. They claimed they could not safely check my daughter for dangerous items if she was in tears. I will admit, I lost my temper.
> Finally, a manager intervened. He determined that my child could, in fact, be cleared through security while crying. I was permitted to hold her while the TSO checked her body. When they found nothing hidden on my daughter, they were forced to let us go, but not until after they had examined my ID and boarding passes for a lengthy amount of time. When we arrived at our gate, I noticed that the TSOs had followed us through the airport. I was told something was wrong with my boarding pass and I would have to show it to them again. Upon seeing the TSO, my daughter was thrown into hysterics. Eventually, we were able to board our flight.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

If this isn't bullshit, then I'm shocked. Had that been my kid, some TSA douche would have gotten a tune-up.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Harley387 said:


> If this isn't bullshit, then I'm shocked. Had that been my kid, some TSA douche would have gotten a tune-up.


I kinda question articles written by "bloggers" They don't have a great track record.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

IF the bloggers story is entirely accurate then obviously they could have handled it a little better with their attitudes and demeanor. However, I have no problem with TSA checking my child along with myself. If we think that someone who want to blow up or hijack a plane in above using a child in their plot, we are sadly mistaken. 

As far as the demeanor of the Agents. Let's be honest, we get what we pay for.


----------



## Peter T Davis (Aug 14, 2005)

The blog got the story from the lady who posted it on Facebook, whether they checked to verify it is true or not I don't know. It's my opinion, though, that there's a greater issue here that is bad news for law enforcement professionals. The problem here is, IMO, that we have an extremely well funded agency which is hiring non-professionals, and dressing them up with a uniform and giving them badges and putting them in a position of power over the general public. The average citizen doesn't know any better and is going to lump all the douche bags the TSA is hiring right in there with you all, and there is already a crisis of perception when it comes to law enforcement violating civil rights. I don't think the TSA makes us any safer, and IMO it's been a huge waste of money. If all that money had been put into existing law enforcement agencies it would have had a far greater effect on public safety and far less an impact on violating our civil rights.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Makes me glad I took a fuckin train to Orlando. At the time, it was more expensive and far longer (24 hours vs. 3 in a plane) but it was almost stress free and we got two rooms on a sleeper car. I say almost stress free because we had a couple hour stop in D.C. and as you can imagine there was every type of shithead in that station.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

"my daughter was thrown into hysterics. Eventually, we were able to board our flight."

My sympathies to the people that had to sit anywhere near these divas for the next three hours.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

sdb29 said:


> My sympathies to the people that had to sit anywhere near these divas for the next three hours.


See, April 25th is agreeing with you already sdb29! You are much kinder and gentler, now take me with you....please!!!


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Who knows how accurate this story is. I hate flying, but have flown many times. I enjoy seeing/visiting other places (Carribean, west coast etc). I have no issue with my children getting a thorough pat down (as long as my wife or I witness it). Islamic terrorists have no problem killing kids if it means killing "non-believers". Don't think for a second that an Islamic terrorist wouldn't strap a weapon/bomb etc to a child in an attempt to get the item through security. It's already been done. They have also sent retarded people into crowds with bombs attached to them. 

If you really study what Islam is TRULY about you'll realize that they are not looking to hold hands with "non-believers". At 1st it may appear that way (deception), but as time goes by you'll find yourself either dead or a 2nd class citizen if you do not convert to Islam. Remember, English version Korans have been "de-militarized", so many seem to preach that Islam is "the religion of peace" etc. Thomas Jefferson even warned about Islam. If we relax our security standards (can't touch kids etc) we will pay the price.....


----------



## Peter T Davis (Aug 14, 2005)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> Who knows how accurate this story is. I hate flying, but have flown many times. I enjoy seeing/visiting other places (Carribean, west coast etc). I have no issue with my children getting a thorough pat down (as long as my wife or I witness it). Islamic terrorists have no problem killing kids if it means killing "non-believers". Don't think for a second that an Islamic terrorist wouldn't strap a weapon/bomb etc to a child in an attempt to get the item through security. It's already been done. They have also sent retarded people into crowds with bombs attached to them.
> 
> If you really study what Islam is TRULY about you'll realize that they are not looking to hold hands with "non-believers". At 1st it may appear that way (deception), but as time goes by you'll find yourself either dead or a 2nd class citizen if you do not convert to Islam. Remember, English version Korans have been "de-militarized", so many seem to preach that Islam is "the religion of peace" etc. Thomas Jefferson even warned about Islam. If we relax our security standards (can't touch kids etc) we will pay the price.....


If it's Islamic Terrorists that the TSA is supposed to be looking for, why would they be wasting their time searching a child that is obviously not Islamic?


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Peter T Davis said:


> If it's Islamic Terrorists that the TSA is supposed to be looking for, why would they be wasting their time searching a child that is obviously not Islamic?


*There are plenty of caucasian muslims.........*


----------



## Peter T Davis (Aug 14, 2005)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> *There are plenty of caucasian muslims.........*


Yet the terrorists who attacked us on 9/11/01 were mostly Saudis, but they're our good friends.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Peter T Davis said:


> Yet the terrorists who attacked us on 9/11/01 were mostly Saudis, but they're our good friends.


*I just want a safe flight. If I were an Islamic terrorist thinking outside the box I might plant explosives on a white child. If I were this same terrorist and wanted to take down a plane, I may have a hard time (especially post 911) if I show up to the airport in a burqua. No one forces us to fly. It is NOT a right. If you don't want your kids patted down in anyway there are other ways (less ideal) to get places.......*


----------



## Peter T Davis (Aug 14, 2005)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> *I just want a safe flight. If I were an Islamic terrorist thinking outside the box I might plant explosives on a white child. If I were this same terrorist and wanted to take down a plane, I may have a hard time (especially post 911) if I show up to the airport in a burqua. No one forces us to fly. It is NOT a right. If you don't want your kids patted down in anyway there are other ways (less ideal) to get places.......*


It isn't the TSA who is going to prevent the next hijacking. It's the people onboard the planes who will. It doesn't take much imagination to understand the absurdity of the TSA, and things like searching four year old girls, then the airlines serve dinner along with a fork and knife on the plane. An eight ounce bottle of water is unsafe, but four two ounce ones are just fine. The TSA is just a big waste of money and meant to fool people who don't know any better into thinking it's for our own good.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Peter T Davis said:


> It isn't the TSA who is going to prevent the next hijacking. It's the people onboard the planes who will. It doesn't take much imagination to understand the absurdity of the TSA, and things like searching four year old girls, then the airlines serve dinner along with a fork and knife on the plane. An eight ounce bottle of water is unsafe, but four two ounce ones are just fine. The TSA is just a big waste of money and meant to fool people who don't know any better into thinking it's for our own good.


*I understand what your getting at BUT, what's the alternative? Private security guards? Unfortunately doing things like the Israelis do will never happen here. Whether it's TSA or private, I never feel great about flying.........*


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

how soon before the TSA becomes a haven for child molesters ?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> how soon before the TSA becomes a haven for child molesters ?


I don't fly simply because my wife is afraid to and I don't have the money to go anywhere anyway. But if I did, if the TSA agent was pitching a tent while patting down a kid I'd be in airport jail.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Arm pilots in locked cockpits. Behaviorally profile people. Yes. Profile. 

And if you really want to stop all this nonsense, hire Wesley Snipes to run TSA 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Peter T Davis (Aug 14, 2005)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> *I understand what your getting at BUT, what's the alternative? Private security guards? Unfortunately doing things like the Israelis do will never happen here. Whether it's TSA or private, I never feel great about flying.........*


I was watching C-SPAN a few weeks back and saw some guys doing a presentation in front of a Congressional committee about replacing the TSA at airports with the same type of K-9 Unites that other law enforcement agencies use to detect drugs and bombs. I'd endorse that, as long as we get properly trained people handling the dogs. Then again, if the TSA properly trained its agents, we probably wouldn't have incidents such as these.


----------



## Peter T Davis (Aug 14, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> how soon before the TSA becomes a haven for child molesters ?


That, and you know what, if I were a gay guy what a great job it would be grabbing anyone by the balls that I found attractive. I've seen some stories out there that attractive ladies are selected for the pat down far more often than random chance would suggest. Plus the TSA agent who got caught jacking himself off while watching some high-school age girls go through the scanners a week or two ago.


----------

